# Has anyone Has anyone removed the plastic cowl cover over the dash?



## Rebeldad1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a CK27HST. I want to do a couple things under the dash and it would be a lot easier if the cover was off. Thought before I tackle this I would ask if anyone else has done it? I would guess all the models are similar.


----------



## finaddict (May 14, 2011)

I have a CK2510HST, it's not difficult, but there are many attachment points


----------

